# Discontinuing Denon 3806



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

I was told saturday by a dealer they are discontinuing the AVR3806. That was the receiver I was going to use in my new theater. Now I'll either have to buy a discontinued model, which I'm not sure is a big deal?? or search for something else. Dag nabit!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

:scratch: Why would it be bad to purchase a discontinued model? It will come with a warranty if you buy a new one. Plus it will probably be cheaper than the model that’s replacing it. Some day that one will be a discontinued model, too...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the 3806 is one very nice unit. I'd take it over my Yamaha RX-V1700 right now.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Surely there will be a 3807 to replace it - denon replaces it's models about once a year.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Most likely yes... my distributor is out of 3806 models. I've been eyeballing the 2307CI myself... which seems to be a bargain.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The 3806 will be replaced by the 3808, there wont be a 3807.
I've had my eye on the 2807 as well.....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been toying back and forth between the 2307 and 2807. About $300 retail difference and $200 cost difference. 

Advantages for the 2807
10 Watts Per Channel more.
.05% THD (2807) vs .08% (2307).
Audyssey EQ (which I'm not crazy about).
AL24+ on Front L&R (which I believe is more important for DVD-Audio).
1 more optical input and output and 1 more analog input.
2 more composite and s-video inputs and 1 more component output.
3 more DSP effects.
Selectable mute levels.
Multi-zone pre-outs.
Cleaner front panel design and appears to be easier to read.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sonnie, I have the 2807 and I am amazed at the Audessey Multi EQ. After setting it up, I noticed a much wider front speaker listening area. It seemed to smooth out the bass, too. I turned it on and off and felt like the sound is better and smoother with it on. I will try to get some measurements soon. Since I do have acoustic room treatments, that probably helps with the AudesseyEQ. When I had my Yammie HTR-5990, I didn't use its auto set up as I felt I could get a more balanced sound by hand. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I actually did some measurements... this thread. But I didn't notice a vast improvement myself... probably because of my hearing. I didn't like what it did to my bass though. I worked hard to get it where it was at and then Audyssey had to mess with it... addle:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I really need to do some measurements, but, one of the reasons I like the Audessey MultiEQ is that it not only does EQ, but, evens out the timing and phasing. In my subjective tests, I heard a noticeable improvement in the 2 channel stereo. The sound stage was bigger and the localization of instruments was better than without it. Even in your chart, it leveled out your frequency response across the spectrum. (of course, that doesn't show timing or phasing). I may have not set my sub properly before, but, now it is very visceral and just plain fun to listen to. We watched the Incredibles Sun. nite and I heard some very low distinct bass in some of the scenes that I hadn't noticed before. Really shook the house!! It is possible, tho, that I hadn't seen this movie since I added the 12.3 woofers to the PB12 Plus/2. Besides getting the SVS SBS-01's, the biggest change for the better in my system has been the addition of room treatments and the Audessey MultiEQ. I am looking forward to hearing the new MTS-01's when the come out. I also wish someone around my home had some Ascends as I have never heard them. Dennis


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Tango,
Consider the discontinuation a BUYING opportunity for the 3806. Denon "upgrades" their model line more than anyone else it seems. Call it incorporating the latest improvements or call it good marketing. At any rate, buying the 3806 should be an even better deal now. 
The new model will only have incremental differences that will on the surface seem like big improvements but in the final analysis will be BIG surcharge on your "discount" 3806:bigsmile: for only slight improvement.
As others have noted, 6 months from now, you will find another "improved" unit or a lower price - such is the nature of the electronics world. :spend:


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

I owned the 3806 as well as the 2805 (or 6 don't remember). . . The receiver itself may be OK but I didn't like it. . . Little things like the remote, the volume control was either too fast or too slow, the display was too small to read from across the room (8' in my case). 

My little HK-240 would outperform that 3806 for power at a ton less money, as well as my 1014 Pioneer. Finally I went to the Elite VSX-56TXi which in reality didn';t do any better but it sure was nicer looking and was easier to use.

Don't get me wrong I'm not knocking the receiver it just wasn't for me. Actually this was the year I learned other than features there is really not a lot of difference between any of them. . .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Denon
28xx
38xx
43xx
48xx
58xx Flagship

the last two digit coninside with the model year. first two represent the level of A/V there are lower than the 28xx but that changes alot....1404, 1604, 1804. But to make it short yes, the 2806 is discontinued because the newer models are coming out. Newer upgrades hence 5.1 - 7.1 , Dolby ProLogic to Dolby Digital. I got a 3803 and so far it is good enough for me, does what I want so far and got it $800 off, because it was discontinued still had warranty.
And now I can concentrate on buying my seperates amps, Axioms new A1400-8 or Emotiva's MPS1 or Aragons 2002 x 2 and a 2003, while I use the Denon as my pre/pro


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

tango said:


> I was told saturday by a dealer they are discontinuing the AVR3806. That was the receiver I was going to use in my new theater. Now I'll either have to buy a discontinued model, which I'm not sure is a big deal?? or search for something else. Dag nabit!


Hi I had my eye on the Denon 5803A for years. I recently got one in mint condition. This was a reference quality receiver in about 2003. It originally had an MSRP of $4,400. I paid something between $2,300-$2,600 for it. It has been thoroughly cleaned, mechanically tested, and heat tested for 24 hours. 

The seller paid for this work. The Atkis 8000 remote is a bear. Unfortunately it does not have any HDMI connectors. Poor poor pitiful me.

I like the Denon 2807 right now, however there is nothing wrong with the 3806.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone interested ina new receiver, the 3806 can handle alot of things very well, the preamp stage is amazing for the money. Amp section is a little weak but good enough for the general use.

Its HDMI 1.1 so it can do 1080i (maybe 1080p) along with p to 5.1 LPCM so newer HD-DVD players can decode the audio into PCM and the Denon can handle it. if the price is right go for it. If not hold off for the new Onkyo's or Denons which will be HDMI 1.3a and decode the latest Bitstream formats such as DD+, DTS-HD, and Dolby TrueHD.

~Bobby


----------



## Steelheart1948 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> And the 3806 is one very nice unit. I'd take it over my Yamaha RX-V1700 right now.


Sonnie: That's an interesting statement. What do you prefer about the Denon over the Yamaha? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

I just nearly bought another 3806. Not 3 weeks ago I posted in this thread how much I didn't like the one I owned but now the 3806 has exactly the features I want. . .

I would have bought one but I managed to get a 3200ES Sony for just about half price. . . Could have got a deal on the 3806 but it would be around 900 when the Sony came in at 550. . . New factory warranty from an authorised dealer too. I've bought all my audio gear from this same dealer since 1977. Loyalty does have its rewards.

btw. . .This guy would have a fit if he knew I said anything so I'll not say who. . .

The point is that its funny how our needs change and how those needs change our minds. When I had my 3806 I could care less about the features that I need so bad today. As I look back I kick myself for not keeping that 3806. . . I think you are hard pressed to do better at that price point. Matter of fact at any price point again depending on your needs.


----------

